# Standalone Golf GPS vs Smart Phone with GPS App



## AndyN (Mar 31, 2011)

Hi,

A golf chain currently has an offer on the Callaway uPro  GPS which is very tempting!  

I have done my homework and found that I can buy a new smartphone with wifi functionality for as little as Â£30.  If I then buy one of the more expensive Smartphone GPS apps at say Â£25 quid I would save a lot of Â£Â£Â£ and have a nice new phone.  

1. Why would I want to buy a standalone Golf GPS device rather than a smartphone/golf gps app?  

2. Does anyone have any feedback on the Callaway uPro GPS?  

Cheers,
Andy


----------



## DCB (Mar 31, 2011)

Do a search for smartphones and their use in comps. Seems there is an issue there  

Better with a proper device IMO


----------



## shagster (Mar 31, 2011)

there is a lot of debate on iphone gps systems, as they are so good and have so many functions that they almost put the ball in the hole for you.
but seriously, the concensus of opinion is that they are illegal for comp play, and until the R&A get there act together and realise golfers with iphones are not cheats, then you cant use them in comps.
however, you could use anywhere you want in friendlies etc, and you could use it on your course with a planner and note yardages from all over the place, the same as the pros and save your self money.
iphones are good for some things eyc but are a nightmare for texting, so weigh up pros and cons before committing.
i use golf shot, and is fairly accurate
shagster


----------



## USER1999 (Apr 1, 2011)

For smart phones the gps can kill the battery, so no phone calls on the way home. More than anything, what do you do with the phone when the weathers poor? I prefer to leave my phone in the car. That way I won't lose it, break it or drown it.


----------



## Lawrence22 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a new smart phone coming next week and was thinking about one of these apps also. As yet I am not playing competitions and was thinking of using it during my practise rounds. I have a yardage book for our course but on some holes it can be very hard to judge if there is no obvious markers (e.g. a tree, bunker). Also from inside 100 yds I find it very difficult to gauge the difference between say 60 and 80. I'ts not too bad if I,m in the middle of the fairway as I can pace it from the 100 marker but if I'm coming from a different angle (and I often do) I find it very difficult.


----------



## AndyN (Apr 1, 2011)

Thanks for the repies folks.  

I'm rarely in competitions so it's not a problem.  I am interested in people's thought on how good/accurate a Smart Phone GPS is for general play...as with Lawrence I especially need this for 100 yards to the green.  

I'm not looking to buy the iPhone either, more likely to be an Android phone as it's a lot cheaper!

So should I go Android Smartphone (and with what app)...or Callaway uPro GPS ?!


----------



## Lawrence22 (Apr 1, 2011)

I have a htc desire (android) on order, my cousin has one and told me it was the mutts nuts. I'll know better next week.


----------



## daveyc2k2 (Apr 1, 2011)

As prebiously mentioned, phones are not generally allowed in competition due to apps being on them that are banned and not removable.

I have the Upro GPS and would highly recommend it. Can I ask where you have seen it and at what price?


----------



## Oddsocks (Apr 1, 2011)

ref the original post, im a big fan of smartphone apps but like what has been already said im finiding more comps (mainly inter club ones) wont allow smart phone gps.

I looked at the upro web site as this was my original choice, and my current local clubs arent mapped (google upro UK) and search for the clubs you plan on playing.

Bobmac and a few others swear by sonocaddies as there is no anual subscription or download charges, im just waiting for one to come up at the right price


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 2, 2011)

I love golfshot on my iphone and use it religiously for approach shots

as I am a nomad for the next 12 months it suits me fine, if as and when I join a club and play comps either the r&a will have seen sense and allow phone gps apps or I will buy a standalone device, possibly the garmin watch

I am pants at estimating distances so gps is deffo the way for me


----------



## shagster (Apr 3, 2011)

if you are not in comps, go for the golf shot app
if you use a trolley, buy a cigarette lighter socket, fuse and 12v lead, all off ebay for under a fiver, no probs,
 fairly accurate, compared with other devices
shagster


----------



## TriggerTech (Apr 4, 2011)

Found the Golfshot App to be very accurate - <5 yrds difference based on club markers.

In order to keep battery life up - turn off your wifi and bluetooth - this should cover you for a round (up to 4 hours) 

Iphone car charger for the way home to explain where you have been all afternoon!


----------



## bluenose10 (Apr 5, 2011)

I use the golfshot gps app and I like it and for Â£16.99 if you pay for it is a bargain. I luckily didn't pay for mine due to another app that downloads apps for free but even at Â£16.99 it's a bargain. Like previously sad turn off wifi and Bluetooth and your phone will be fine.

Tbh I barely use gps as I feel as though I am a good judge of distance so find it doesn't offer me much but use it to record my rounds and the stats ie FIR, GIR, putts etc.


----------



## G1BB0 (Apr 5, 2011)

yeah the stats are good on golfshot

I find it best for my putts per round and as me and my mate play stableford it automatically does the scoring for us


----------



## m1975 (Apr 5, 2011)

i gave up waiting for callaway upro to map my course. 
just picked a 2nd hand sonocaddie up (v300) off ebay for Â£110 - used it twice, cannot speak highly enough of it so far.


----------

